# .NET and More > Silverlight >  how to convert silverlight 2 old version two silverlight3

## dot_net_help

i copied code from the tutorial site of silverlight
in my application but later o i find that code is in older version of silverlight now i wanted to convert in silverlight 3 

please tell me if there is 3rd party components avialbale if some one have any idea ,

i do not want to convert it line by line as it gives me number of errors like 

Error	30	Character sequence '0' was not expected at this location.	

Error	32	Expected '='.	

Error	36	Character sequence '6' was not expected at this location.	

although i chaned some of the code my self ,but i need it bit urgent or some help as i m getting more than 50 errors

----------


## DeanMc

Unfortunately the force is not strong in me at this time, please show me the file you are having issues with. The errors you describe seem syntactical in nature so upgrading should not have caused it.

----------

